# Cat ownership dispute. Please help!



## Harita (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello all, 
Hope you and your cats are all fab!  
I have a big upsetting situation happened just now and I need advice please. 
I live in the house with 3 friends and One of my friends ex girlfriend bought a beautiful kitten couple of months ago. However she never agreed with her landlord that she can keep the cat so she had to let him go. She was looking for someone who would look after the cat and my housemate offered me the cat as he knows I love cats and animals in general! I fell in love with the kitten from picture only so agreed to give him home and look after. Everything was amazing for the first month and I sent the old owner photos and videos now and then of the kitten showing how much we are in love with each other and how happy he is in my home. Week ago my housemate split up with that girl as she's nuts and she started to make dramas. My housemate had out a lovely pic up on Instagram with the kitten and of course there are some girls liking the picture as it's normal but the old owner got jealous as she sees every girl who has liked that picture as my housemates new girlfriend. Lol so she started to txt me asking me to tell him to take the picture off from his Instagram which I was polite about however I can't see an issues with the picture. My housemate refused to take the picture off so she kept bombarding me with txts threatening me that she will want to have a cat back until the photo is taken off. I tried to explain that the cat is not a toy to pick and drop at any time that's comfortable for her or a tool for jealous relationship games. I said that it's my cat now and we love each other and its the best for him to stay with me. She kept txting me and getting on my nerves so I couldn't take the stress no more and just blocked her as she's a crazy women and it all sounded like a mad game full with hate. I want my cat to be surrounded with love not this hate. However few days later I received a letter in my post box with a claim via small courts claim from her saying she want over £3k from me for not giving her cat back. I'm devastated and don't know what to do. 
Microchip is still on her name as I didn't know I have to change in my name and would never ever in my life thought people could do such a cruel thing as use a lovely little kitten to get boyfriends back etc..madness. 
I honestly have no idea what to do. I know that yes legally it's her cat but she gave it to me with her free will. We are now so used to each other and we just love each other so much that I can't imagine how would it be to not have my Mowgli at home.. 
Would anyone have any suggestions for me please?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you have anything saved in writing about the agreement you made with her about taking on the cat ? Messages/texts/emails etc? Have you paid for vet treatment, vaccinations flea and worming treatment for the cat since you have had it? Have you got the receipts/bank statements which show this? Were there any witnesses to this transaction? Has she messaged anyone else prior to this issue arising explaining or describing giving the kitten to you ? How long have you had the cat for - it is unclear from your email

Has she provided details of why she is asking for the sum of £3000? What is this figure based on? Does it reflect the price she paid to purchase the kitten? If not what is the remaining money for ? How long did she have the kitten before she rehomed it with you?

Microchips aren't considered absolute proof of ownership but unless you can demonstrate you have received an agreement in writing or have looked after the cat as if it was your own - vets, worming, flea treatment vacs etc then it may be open to argument.

If you have had the cat for a while then perhaps add up all the costs incurred on food, treatments, toys, bedding etc. and a daily cat sitting rate and draw up an invoice.

Have you actually received an official notification from small claims or has she personally threatened to go to small claims? If the former then you have to respond within 14 days of the letter either by paying the full amount, paying what you think you owe or contesting the claim. In your position I would not pay the amount and would certainly want to see a clear itemised invoice of what the monies demanded was for (if not supplied one reason to contest the claim). I would put together my invoice for all monies spent on the cat including the cost of bed and board (you could charge the local pet sitting daily rate quite reasonably). I would then respond (via the appropriate channels that I was contesting the claim. If I had receipts and proof of care and / or messages confirming transfer of the cat then I would just submit those, If I didn't have such proof but had looked after the cat for a while then I would respond by saying she could have the cat back but she would be invoiced forx amount in medical/food/care/bed and board costs for the duration of the stay of the cat as well as additional costs per day from the date of the invoice until the cat was reclaimed. The monies to be paid on receipt of the invoice and interest to be paid if prompt payment wasn't made. It would be calling her bluff but given from you post it doesn't sound like she wants the kitten and even less likely wants to pay for bed and board she will probably drop the claim.


----------



## Harita (Jul 12, 2018)

Bless you x thank you so much for your reply. So appreciated xx
Sorry I wasn't clear..emotions still going high for me as I only this evening opened the letter.
Yes she has opened the claim via county court so I have to reply to her via attached forms.
When she bought the cat she registered him with her local vets in South London and paid for package treatment which included chip and vaccine. There were two appointments, first appointment she brought him to but second I did as she already gave me the cat at that point. I think she had a cat for a month and I've had him for a month and a week now. When I brought him to second vaccine appointment and chip everything was paid already and I had to pay only small extra amount for worming I think and that came out my card yes. I offered her money from the very beginning but she said that she doesn't want anything as I let her stay in our house a year ago when she didn't have a job so I took it as a good will and brought her flowers wine and chocolates when went to pick him up. Yes my friend was with me when we picked up and yes I have a different messages from her and her with my housemate where she confirms that she gives me the cat because her landlord doesn't allow to keep it. She also gave me some toys that she bought but I have bought other toys for him and she had bought lots of packages with wiskas which I took but never gave Mowgli as I don't want him to eat that cheap food. I gave those boxes to pets charity shop as I feed Mowgli with professional kittens food which is much better for him. I'm happy to give her all the toys back as he doesn't like them anyway.
She says on her claim that's she's claiming this amount for financial and emotional prejudice. I attach the claim she written. It's mad.
Also a week ago I registered Mowgli with my local vet in east London where I paid for check up as he fell out the window and I got scared that he might of hurt himself but thankfully everything is fine with him. I paid for the check up with my card as well as he's registered there on my details but I didn't know that I have to change the name on microchip.
I think I shall speak to my local vets tomorrow and also dispute the claim. I might even report her as false claim. I have a feeling she might of been planning this all from the start..crazy people like her go to that level.
She says I insulted her..I just told her she's a mad women and told her not to involve me in her games so I don't think I have done anything wrong. I just tried to protect Mowgli and myself and she just got me stressed out so much with her messages that I told her she's crazy.
I don't however have like a written agreement that cat is mine but I guess all the messages can do the justice..?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Harita said:


> financial and emotional prejudice.


Do you know exactly what she means by this (as I don't)? Is it something that snowflakes come out with when their feelings are hurt?

The whole thing as you say sounds quite bonkers. Be sure to answer the claims within the time allowed. I think in your position you should maybe go to the Citizens' Advice Bureau; but be sure to answer this timely, that's the first important thing.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

OP I recommend you do not post personal details on the open forum of the internet. Not only may it prejudice your claim but it isn't sensible to put identifying information somewhere where a quick Google Search will bring it up.

If you want to post the details then anonymise all the private information including cat name and microchip number.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I echo the recommendation to see citizens advice about this. Print out all messages etc you have which show she gave the cat to you. Print out receipts for food and any other spending. Did the food she gave you (inferior or not) cover the time you have and the cat ?. If not then estimate the cost of food bought for additional days same with cat litter.

Do not delay responding to the form. Keep a copy of everything and make an accurate factual note of any conversation held regarding this. Don't talk openly about the case on social media with any identifiable information. If you need to talk to anyone about how you feel private message them not post it openly.

You may have to accept that youhave to give the cat back but perhaps reach an agreement re money if she owes you for consumables and board so that no one owes anything to anyone.

Don't engage in any conversations with her digitally by phone or in person. Keep copies of all communications to date including threats etc. And also all your replies.

Unfortunately you need to take this seriously and the best way to respond is to get all your evidence together, seek advice - if needed some solicitors give 15 mins free advice but try citizens advice first.


----------



## Harita (Jul 12, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Do you know exactly what she means by this (as I don't)? Is it something that snowflakes come out with when their feelings are hurt?
> 
> The whole thing as you say sounds quite bonkers. Be sure to answer the claims within the time allowed. I think in your position you should maybe go to the Citizens' Advice Bureau; but be sure to answer this timely, that's the first important thing.


Thanks a lot for your reply. 
Lol No clue what she means and what in her head honestly. 
Yeh will speak to couple of solicitors today and see what they think too. 
Many thanks


----------



## Harita (Jul 12, 2018)

kittih said:


> I echo the recommendation to see citizens advice about this. Print out all messages etc you have which show she gave the cat to you. Print out receipts for food and any other spending. Did the food she gave you (inferior or not) cover the time you have and the cat ?. If not then estimate the cost of food bought for additional days same with cat litter.
> 
> Do not delay responding to the form. Keep a copy of everything and make an accurate factual note of any conversation held regarding this. Don't talk openly about the case on social media with any identifiable information. If you need to talk to anyone about how you feel private message them not post it openly.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your advice. Everything is being taken on board many thanks x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Harita: If she is not allowed to have a cat in her flat, what did she intend doing with him if you had handed him back as she requested? Where was she thinking of keeping him? And how on earth did she come up with such a figure? What a very strange case.


----------



## Harita (Jul 12, 2018)

Calvine said:


> @Harita: If she is not allowed to have a cat in her flat, what did she intend doing with him if you had handed him back as she requested? Where was she thinking of keeping him? And how on earth did she come up with such a figure? What a very strange case.


Lol I know..this all is nuts. 
Exactly, she is not allowed to keep the cat and she doesn't even care about him. All she does with the cat is use him for her games. I'm the one who's been insulted stressed and abused by this women has turned everything around. 
Oh well I'm gonna have to fight with her via court as I have blocked her on my phone. 
Mowgli has definitely been lucky with escaping her company..


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kittih said:


> If you have had the cat for a while then perhaps add up all the costs incurred on food, treatments, toys, bedding etc. and a daily cat sitting rate and draw up an invoice.


Good idea; you mean like boarding charges for OP looking after a cat which isn't hers? :Cat


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Calvine said:


> Good idea; you mean like boarding charges for OP looking after a cat which isn't hers? :Cat


Yes.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I too am puzzled as to what your friend is actually claiming £3,000 for! She can only claim for the value of the cat (through the Small Claims Court), plus any out-of-pocket expenses. A claim for "emotional distress" will not be considered by the court. 

It sounds as though she probably doesn't want the kitten back at all and is trying to squeeze you for money.  

I agree with the others, get some legal advice from Citizens Advice a.s.a.p. and help with completing the forms for the Court.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Harita: I can see from the picture that Mowgli is still small and too young to go out; but you live in a shared house, as I understand, with (??) three other people and even tho' you yourself are no doubt very careful to keep all doors and windows closed, do be aware: if your kitten gets out and gets lost and subsequently found, as long as the microchip is in her name, he will be returned to her and not to you. Even in three years' time, ten years' time, he would be returned to her if the chip is not in your name and she is contactable. However careful you are, accidents can happen, and it would only take one window to be left open for five minutes: just saying!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

No recent word from OP: maybe the matter has been settled?


----------

